# Starting a roofing business in CA



## codyj (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to get started in the roofing business and was considering forming a LLC and then hiring a licensed roofer to work with me. However, it appears the LLC would also need a roofing contractor's license and the bonding requirements for a LLC are rather high compared to a sole proprietor?

Then I was thinking of having the roofing business in the name of my employee as a sole proprietor and I would be licensed as a "home improvement salesperson" HIS so I can take bids. The problem with this arrangement is when the checks are written they would be to my employee?

Any ideas on the best way to do this?


----------



## Marco Fontana (Mar 10, 2019)

I can’t think of a bigger recipe for disaster. How many people on this earth do you trust with your bank account?


----------

